# Wasserkühlung zusammen bauen



## Ikyun (2. September 2018)

*Wasserkühlung zusammen bauen*

Brauch mal fix eure hilfe.

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/398822618079428609/485826421873442816/20180902_165951.jpg

Diese 3 Kabel brauche ich nicht mehr? Davon steht in der Anleitung Null 

Das die Wasser Kühlung: 
Alphacool Eiswolf GPX Pro - Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080Ti Pro M18 - mit Backplate | -- NEUE PRODUKTE -- | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company

Noch ne Frage. Die mit geliefert Wärme Leit Paste oder meine artic mx 4 ? 

Habe kein gutes Putz Mittel da. Geht auch angefeuchtete Brillen Tücher? Also abgepackte?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## chaotium (2. September 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammen bauen*

Es reicht auch ein Feuchtes Zewa, ich nutze zum schluss immer noch Spiritus


----------



## Ikyun (2. September 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammen bauen*

Spiritus hab ich ja keins


----------



## lefskij (2. September 2018)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung zusammen bauen*



Ikyun schrieb:


> Brauch mal fix eure hilfe.
> 
> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/398822618079428609/485826421873442816/20180902_165951.jpg
> 
> Diese 3 Kabel brauche ich nicht mehr? Davon steht in der Anleitung Null



Ich schätze mal, dass das der Anschluß für den serienmäßigen Lüfter der GPU ist... Wenn ja, dann musst du da nichts mehr anschliessen. Der neue Lüfter ist ja am Radiator und wird entweder auf vollen Touren laufen oder über das Mainboard oder über andere Lüftersteuerung angesprochen.



Ikyun schrieb:


> Das die Wasser Kühlung:
> Alphacool Eiswolf GPX Pro - Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080Ti Pro M18 - mit Backplate | -- NEUE PRODUKTE -- | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company
> 
> Noch ne Frage. Die mit geliefert Wärme Leit Paste oder meine artic mx 4 ?



Nimm die MX 4 - habe damit sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, was Grafikkarten und Wasserkühlung angeht.



Ikyun schrieb:


> Habe kein gutes Putz Mittel da. Geht auch angefeuchtete Brillen Tücher? Also abgepackte?
> Vielen Dank!



Brillenputztücher müssten auch gehen, dort ist ja auch Alkohol drauf (manchmal ist da son Zitronenduftzeug drin, das ist nicht so gut) - wie xtrame90 schon sagt: erst mit feuchtem Zewa abwischen und dann mit Brillenputztuch nachwischen. Danach würde ich nochmal mit nem trockenen Zewa drüberwischen...


----------



## Ikyun (2. September 2018)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung zusammen bauen*

Hab n anders Problem. Ich besitze das gtx 1080 ti extreme von zotac.  Aber iwie passt die Wasser Kühlung nicht drauf 

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/398822618079428609/485859918788820993/20180902_191323.jpg

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/398822618079428609/485860028100771841/20180902_191309.jpg

Ich bin mir 100% sicher das ich die richtige bestellt habe..


----------



## Ikyun (2. September 2018)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung zusammen bauen*

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/398822618079428609/485863146343628820/20180902_192614.jpg

Hier sieht man doch schon den Unterschied der Höhen von links nach rechts. Oder muss ich diese Fächer artigen kühler abmontieren?

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/398822618079428609/485863885660880917/20180902_192911.jpg


----------



## lefskij (2. September 2018)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung zusammen bauen*

Ja, den Rippenkühler musst du auch abmontieren - diese Rippen sind nur für Luft gedacht... Dein Kühler müsste passen, steht ja auch in der Beschreibung.

Die Wärmeleitpads auf dem Alphacool-Kühler müssen die Bauteile direkt berühren. Sei vorsichtig bei der Demontage und mache die Bauteile auch sauber, die unter den neuen Wärmeleitpads liegen.

Viele Grüße

EDIT: Und du hast wohl ein bischen viel Wärmeleitpaste auf den Chip der GPU aufgetragen... Mach das mal mit einer Checkkarte glatt und denke daran, dass das keine Sahnetorte ist


----------



## LeBastiano (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung zusammen bauen*

Ich würde das im Leben nicht selbst machen! Viel zu viel Angst vor, das mir die Hütte bzw. der Rechner (was schlimmer wäre als die Hütte ;D) abfackelt. 
Lieber irgendwo einschicken.


**zensiert**


*INU-Edit: Bitte keine Werbung, danke.*


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammen bauen*

Deswegen nutzt du halt Lukü... ist doch nicht schlimm.


----------



## _Berge_ (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung zusammen bauen*



LeBastiano schrieb:


> Ich würde das im Leben nicht selbst machen! Viel zu viel Angst vor, das mir die Hütte bzw. der Rechner (was schlimmer wäre als die Hütte ;D) abfackelt.
> Lieber irgendwo einschicken.



entweder selber machen oder machen lassen, mir hats Spaß gemacht


BTW:

Angst davor deine Eigenwerbung zu Posten haste allen anschein nach nicht 


Guckst du:



Spoiler



4.4 Werbung

Werbung im Allgemeinen ist verboten. Das betrifft alle Formen von Werbung in Threads (auch Banner in Tagebüchern), Blogs, Profilnachrichten, persönlichen Nachrichten, Signaturen und Interessengemeinschaften. Personen, die mit kommerziellen Interessen im Forum aktiv werden möchten (z. B. Shop-Betreiber, Firmeninhaber, Tester die als Gegenleistung für bereitgestellte Hardware diese in Foren präsentieren), kontaktieren bitte im Voraus die Redaktion. Dies gilt für

Werbung für kommerzielle Produkte, Unternehmen, fremde Webseiten und deren Dienstleistungen, Foren, Web-Auftritte in sozialen Netzwerken (Youtube, Twitter, Facebook etc.) und andere Plattformen
Werbung für Spiele-Clans bzw. Spiele-Clan-Seiten (Ausnahme PCGHX-Clan). Ebenso gilt dies für eigen- oder fremdbetriebene Server, soweit kommerzielle Interessen dahinter stehen.
Ref-IDs: Wir lassen uns nicht als Plattform für Werbung über Ref-IDs missbrauchen.
Werbung für LAN-Partys, insbesondere gewerblicher Organisatoren
*Eigenwerbung: Wer seine eigene Webseite (auch Seiten in sozialen Netzwerken) präsentieren möchte, hat diese ausschließlich im Profil einzutragen. Der Link darf nicht in die Signatur eingetragen oder an jeden Beitrag angehängt werden. Eigene Webseiten oder andere Internet-Auftritte (soziale Netzwerke, Youtube, Twitter) mit Werbebannern oder Sponsorenbannern werden als „kommerziell“ eingestuft. * Wer Kooperationen vereinbaren möchte, meldet sich im Vorfeld bei der Administration.
Das nachträgliche Einfügen von Werbung in bereits bestehende Beiträge oder Blogs im Forum rechtfertigt eine sofortige Sperre.


----------

